# Eheim 2028 Primer O Ring Failure



## ongdd (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have an Eheim 2028 Pro 2 filter. The Primer O ring is cracked and I need to replace it as it's leaking at the motor head. Does anyone know where to get this part? I tried contacting www.atomicrice.com but they don't respond. I don't know if they ship to Canada. If you have this part, please let me know. Thanks. - Don


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Atomic Rice is your best bet; I tried to put an order for the Eheim 2028 and Eheim 2026 primer O-rings a few years back, but due to lack of interest, it fell through.


----------



## ongdd (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the response Anthony. I`m a bit concern with Atomic Rice because they`re not responding to my email question about shipping. There`s no phone number to contact them so it seems like it`s a bit of a blackhole. I just found another place that might have it, but again, it`s in the U.S. I`ll see if they respond to my email about shipping to Canada.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd suggest trying Aquarium Services as they carry a lot of Eheim parts. If they don't have it, try contacting www.eheimparts.com (don't e-mail them....make the phone call during business hours -- 1-888-343-4662). It's the North American Headquarters for Eheim and they're located in Quebec. I've ordered hard to find parts from them before.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If I recall correctly, there was a long thread over at the Planted Tank that dealt with the primer O-ring issue specifically.

If you look at the instruction manual, you will notice that they do not have a part number for the primer button O-ring. This is because they do not sell that part. You will have to ship your entire filter motor unit to the Eheim repair service (of course, you pay shipping both ways). 

This is why Atomic Rice was created; precisely to get around this troublesome repair method.


----------

